
​Darpa Wants to Build Flying Aircraft Carriers - t23
http://io9.com/darpa-wants-to-build-flying-aircraft-carriers-1656851864
======
simonblack
It would most likely have a very poor cost-effectiveness ratio. A surface
aircraft-carrier expends no energy in maintaining itself, only for propulsion.
Turn off the engines though, and a flying aircraft carrier rapidly becomes a
surface un-carrier.

------
dllthomas
I want to build flying aircraft carriers. Doesn't everyone want to build
flying aircraft carriers?

